# So why do people buy empty MAC boxes and pigment jars?



## MAChostage (Jan 13, 2011)

I have really been thinking about this lately.  Why would someone want these, especially the boxes?  I'm inclined to believe that this is how a lot of fakes get passed off as real products.  And the thought of this *really* pisses me off.


----------



## Senoj (Jan 13, 2011)

They could be passing the items off as fake but some do it to add to their "back to mac" collection. Once you get 6 empty containers you get a free lip stick or shadow... I think that's why some do it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 13, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> I have really been thinking about this lately.  Why would someone want these, especially the boxes?  I'm inclined to believe that this is how a lot of fakes get passed off as real products.  And the thought of this *really* pisses me off.


 
	Never thought about this angle.


----------



## venacava (Jan 13, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Never thought about this angle.


 
  	Me neither. I'd get it for either B2M or for splitting products. Say if I'm splitting a jar of MAC pigment I'd still want to keep it in a MAC container... but I'm kind of weird like that.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 13, 2011)

I understand moreso for containers, but why would anyone want the box? i dont even really understand why ppl keep the boxes


----------



## angi (Jan 15, 2011)

I keep the boxes because I prefer my collection that way and also because then I know if anything in my collection is missing. Some things I have been forced to buy without boxes, because they're rare, so I guess if a box came up for them I might purchase the box as that way the item would fit into my collection organisation better.


----------



## venacava (Jan 18, 2011)

Mabelle - I've kept some boxes over the years and found they are great for reference when spotting counterfeit products.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 18, 2011)

sometimes it is nice to buy an empty jar for if you have a sample and want to put it in an actual jar. or because the new jars suck so much it is good to transfer the colours into the old chubby style ones.


----------



## naturallyfab (Feb 18, 2011)

I always thought people could B2M them, but I could also see how handy it could be to have a few extra pots hanging around!


----------



## shimmergrass (Mar 4, 2011)

on another note, where can i buy those round magnets for my depotted mac eyeshadows?


----------



## Leeny (Mar 11, 2011)

If you have access to a Michael's you can get a large adhesive magnet sheet for fairly cheap as well as a large holepunch from the scrapbooking section (I think 3/4" is the right size) or you can freehand cut out pieces for your depots.  I believe they sell pre-cut round magnets in various sizes too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






shimmergrass said:


> on another note, where can i buy those round magnets for my depotted mac eyeshadows?


----------

